# New gas boiler options/recommendations



## banchang (12 Mar 2010)

I have to replace my 12 year old Potterton Suprima as the pcb issue is causing it to act up. It is regularly cutting out & the pilot light goes out - needs to be shut down & started up to get the pilot light running again. I've had enough of it & have no interest in replacing the pcb, as my suspicion is that in terms of energy efficieny I can probably do a lot better with a new condensing boiler. After 12 years it probably doesn't owe me anything anyway. 

btw spoke to Potterton who said
- my Suprima is not in the batch where they will replace, following the Watchdog programme on faulty pcbs
- even if it was, they want to see evidence of annual servicing before you would be entitled to a replcement under that programme

Anyway, looking fwd, I want to get a new boiler. I have a 4 bed house with ground floor back extension plus attic conversion. 17 rads in total. 

I have read all the threads but cannot clearly see any clear recommendations & list of options, so perhaps you could have me see what options I have.

Interested in terms of what are the gold/silver/bronze options on gas boilers. What is the Sony vs the Beko, or the Mercedes vs the Daihatsu - they'll both get you from a to b, but one is more reliable, efficient, but you will likely pay more.

Help appreciated


----------



## DGOBS (12 Mar 2010)

top rated: Vailliant, Viessman, Worchester 

mid range: intergas, baxi, ariston (and a few more)

bottom: heatline, vokera, sirrus (too many too put here)

If space is a premium (or the existing boiler is in a cupboard) you may want to keep to something around the same size, as the suprima is a 'non system boiler' and most system boiler are larger, so youd be into the baxi solo tye boiler for mid range, again ouse size would count too, better to slightly undersize your new condenser (rather than nearly all boilers in the country being oversized) as it will condense more

For boiler ratings see www.sedbuk.com this is the UKs independant boiler ratings


----------



## banchang (16 Mar 2010)

I'm based in Dublin

Who would be best recommended installers for Vailliant, Viessman, Worchester. 

I'd like to get the ball rolling & get some quotes 

Thanks


----------



## sullzz (16 Mar 2010)

veissman good but expensive 
baxi megaflow reliable and cheaper 
suprema a piece of crap


----------



## DGOBS (17 Mar 2010)

Veissman are only about €150 more than the Megaflo from baxi


----------



## banchang (19 Mar 2010)

What installers supply /specialise in Veissmann ? 

The 2 quotes I have received so far have both been for Baxi boilers (not at my request - thats just what they specialised in), & both companies weren't interested in supplying a boiler which they werent familiar with.


----------



## DGOBS (19 Mar 2010)

Try this guy, and tell him the boiler you want (he love that boiler!) Mark Power 0879292777


----------



## DavyJones (19 Mar 2010)

I have fitted a few Veissmann boilers, very clever bit of kit too, probably too clever for an Irish system though.

If you use a Veissmann approved installer, the warrenty is extended to 5 years.


----------



## DGOBS (19 Mar 2010)

Thats why I said for Mark, he's just back from Veissmann in the UK


----------



## loukkcat (23 Jun 2010)

I am going to need to replace my boiler later on this year, but have no idea of costs....around how much would it cost? Is that like picking a figure out of the air? Want to start putting money aside.
House is a 3/4 bed end of terrace with 10 radiators. Existing boiler is in the kitchen and is 19 years old.


----------



## banchang (23 Jun 2010)

The best way to find this out is to get 4 contractors round to give you a quote.

Tell them you want a High Efficiency Gas or Oil fired Boiler with Heating
Controls Upgrade which will qualify you for the Eur700 SEAI grant

[broken link removed]

In the end I used this company & they were absolutely superb

http://www.advanceheating.ie/

Got a Veissmann boiler, & the grant money came through last week


----------



## galwaytt (28 Jun 2010)

Forget Vaillant.  I have 2.

Nice boilers - zero service or spare part availability in this country.

Whichever you buy, buy one with a comprehensive warranty and service backup.


----------

